# Greetings from a Canadian



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome! Your horses are just beautiful! What a wonderful thing you and your family have done by taking them in and nursing them back to health.


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome! Beautiful horses.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! 

Your love for helping horses is inspiring! You did such a great job with them!

Happy posting!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome, your horses are adorable!
Where abouts in Canada do you live? I live in Ontario, just outside of TO


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

Vancouver. British Columbia.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Paige!
Welcome to thee HF! Have fun and enjoy posting!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome from another Canadian! <waves>

Your horses are all beautiful!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

most of your horses are arabs or part arab. i think its safe to say that your family loves arabs


----------

